# Razer Lycosa Gaming Keyboard



## Darksaber (Jan 2, 2008)

The Razer Lycosa Keyboard is the company's first input device with the flat key type - similar to that of notebooks. Those never tend to be the best for gaming, but Razer has managed to eliminate any shortcomings with a perfect pressure point and rubber coated keys.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, impressive and I like it alot. I think the G15 adds a bit more to it for the same price, but Id be hard pressed not to say I dont like this KB or wouldnt buy it.


----------



## pbmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

I love mine. Only thing I can say is when I press the light button once it cycles through all of em lol


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 7, 2008)

The flat keys took me a while to get used to, but I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## CH33T03S (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like a good keyboard!


----------



## riptor3086 (Feb 9, 2008)

No thanks, i lilke...no love my jesus  of jesus boards Logitech G15 v2. and this hideous looking thing got bad reviews on attack of the show


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 9, 2008)

riptor3086 said:


> No thanks, i lilke...no love my jesus  of jesus boards Logitech G15 v2. and this hideous looking thing got bad reviews on attack of the show



dude,..first off, Attack of the show is a great resource, for snot nosed pre-adolescent kids.
This "show", talks about all things NON TECH.If you want to find out if masturbation will stunt your growth, then Attack is great! I would as soon take my grandmothers advise before this poor excuse for a "show".
Second,..Hideous looking?? sure.


----------



## Zerocwl (Feb 21, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> dude,..first off, Attack of the show is a great resource, for snot nosed pre-adolescent kids.
> This "show", talks about all things NON TECH.If you want to find out if masturbation will stunt your growth, then Attack is great! I would as soon take my grandmothers advise before this poor excuse for a "show".
> Second,..Hideous looking?? sure.




im with u man its no Screensavers. without Leo Laporte and Kevin Rose on that channel its a joke.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Zerocwl said:


> im with u man its no Screensavers. without Leo Laporte and Kevin Rose on that channel its a joke.



You know, I kinda felt bad after posting that. I think I came down on that member too hard
But, I totally agree with you


----------



## Kioftes (Jan 29, 2009)

*Nice keyboard, do not buy from Razer direct*

I like the keyboard, enough to buy it.  I tried it at a store and liked the feel of the keys, kinda like laptop keyboard, but with more space.

I was in for a nasty surprise when I tried to buy it from Razer EU online store....

Razer online store has charged my card but has not shipped the item. Despite their own policy (posted their site) of shipping withing 5 days or receipt of payment, 13 days later, they have not sent the purchase. Contacted them repeatedly, no result.

This is what it feels like when trying to contact them....


And this is how i feel.....:shadedshu


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 29, 2009)

i have that keyboard on my second computer and honestly its okay but id rather use my g15 V1 over that thing anyday all in all i would give it A 6 OUT OF 10 for looking cool.


----------



## legends84 (Feb 9, 2009)

I use to have that keyboard, its very nice but it bothers me sometimes. The light keep on flashing turn and off by itself sometimes, and when that happen, my keyboard not response while playing games, and I had to touch the light sensors once till it normal again. now I had change this to Razer Tarantula.


----------

